# Cellulose sanding sealer



## maxwell_smart007 (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone know how to make something similar to Myland's Cellulose Sanding Sealer?  

I can't import it anymore, and I'm running low...


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 25, 2009)

Andrew, I have been  using shellac as a sandinig sealer with very decent results.


----------



## ed4copies (May 25, 2009)

While the cellulose is good, it isn't a miracle.

Look at your local big box store for ANY sanding sealer.  Some need more coats, but they all work pretty well.

IMO


----------



## justaccord (May 25, 2009)

Don't know the exact contents of Mylands, but lacquer (Deft is the most recommended) plus automotive lacquer thinner ("hot", it "flashes" quicker) works well.  There may be some oil in Mylands as well.

Alternative to cellulose (lacquer) sanding sealer is shellac sanding sealer.  Different properties, they do different things as a base coat.  Bonnie Klein's (and many others) formula is 1/3 shellac, 1/3 alchohol and 1/3 blo.

HTH

Dave


----------



## JerrySambrook (May 25, 2009)

Andrew,
      How far are you from Kanata?  I will be up there in about five to six weeks, and will bring some if it is feasible for you

Jerry


----------



## RussFairfield (May 25, 2009)

Sanding sealer is nothing more than either a nitrocellulose lacquer or shellac as the sealer with something added to it to make the sanding easier. It could be made with any finish, but lacquer and shellac dries faster. 

You can do as well with the plain lacquer or shellac, but you will have to wait longer befeor sanding, and then sanding at lower lathe speeds. The advantage is that there will be nothing that is opaque in the finish to mask the wood.

You can make your own sanding sealer by adding Raw Talcum Powder to Deft lacquer and then thinning it with lacquer thinner to whatever consistency you wish. Raw Talc only because it is cheaper than the scented kinds. Use baby powder if that is available. It is nothing more than raw talc with perfume added.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 25, 2009)

JerrySambrook said:


> Andrew,
> How far are you from Kanata?  I will be up there in about five to six weeks, and will bring some if it is feasible for you
> 
> Jerry



I'm 24 hours from Kanata, but thanks for the offer!


----------

